# NAT:Strict MW2 problem [PC] Charter HSI



## blakeholcombe (Jul 18, 2009)

i just recently moved into a new apartment and we have charter cable internet here.

trying to play MW2 with my friends and i cant seem to connect to their party because the NAT type is strict.

i can connect to open games, but not directly to their party.

infinity ward's website says you need to enable universal plug and play in your modem, my modem doesn't seem to have that option. it also doesn't seem to allow me to do any type of port forwarding or anything like that.

when i contacted charter they said all my ports should be open, and that there is no reason for me to be having that problem. in all honesty the guy didn't seem like he spoke more than 3 words of english yes, no, and sir, and seemed to have no idea what NAT even is....neither do i...but im not the one answering tech support calls for charter.

Ive seen lots of posts where people are having an issue like this with xbox360 or ps3, but mine is the PC, its also connected directly to the router/modem, not wireless.

the modem is a Ubee, ive looked all over it for a model number and cant find one.

when i access the router and go to modem information this is what it shows



Cable Modem : DOCSIS 1.0/1.1/2.0 Compliant
Serial Number : 96R1I11001637
Boot Code Version : 5.1.1b
Software Version : 5.105.1001
Hardware Version : 4.25
CA Key : Installed


i saw on another post where someone was asking the person with the problem to post a screengrab of the remote access page. i tried going to the remote access page on my router but when i click it i just get an hourglass and it never goes.

so far in 48 hours with charter my cable has gone out, my dvr service mistakenly disabled, my internet disabled, reenabled and then out for a couple hours, and now this. im not a very happy charter customer right now...please help me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect the computer directly to the modem without the router in the picture. Make SURE you power cycle the modem when you change the attached device.

Let's see this from the direct modem connection.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## blakeholcombe (Jul 18, 2009)

oops, i tried to delete this thread earlier but i guess i failed.

i figured it out and got it fixed, i have a new problem now lol.

(i had to enable upnp like the IW website said, the option to do so was buried really deep in the menus and i couldn't find it at first)

maybe you can help me with this....

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/upnp-and-xbox360-streaming-440183.html


----------

